# Lacrosse Venom 18" Snakeboots



## Patriot44 (Apr 16, 2018)

Anyone have these? Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## transfixer (Apr 17, 2018)

Haven't owned those,  but did buy a pair of Lacrosse Adders,  they were pull on and I wasn't crazy about them, when I started looking for a replacement pair everyone raved about the Danner Pronghorn side zip snake boots,  they were around $250 or so for size 12ee,   but I have to say I'm impressed !  They are very light and comfortable !  and the Danner reputation is hard to beat.


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a pair of Venoms, got them last year and love them.  Comfortable, easy to put on, walk well and I like how high they are, feel real safe with them on.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks, I have the old Lacrosse pair from about 2002 that I have walked the soles off of. They look almost like the Venom but I can't find a model name on them.


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 19, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Thanks, I have the old Lacrosse pair from about 2002 that I have walked the soles off of. They look almost like the Venom but I can't find a model name on them.



https://www.hixmagazine.com/top-10-best-snake-proof-boots/

You can find stories like this on the web that indicate its one of the top boots you can buy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2018)

Pick the pair that you are positive will stop the bite of a mad 6 foot diamondback rattlesnake. 

And if you trust them, put them to the test....


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Pick the pair that you are positive will stop the bite of a mad 6 foot diamondback rattlesnake.
> 
> And if you trust them, put them to the test....



I let others do the testing.  I do my best to stay as far away from them as I can!!!  It's better for the both of us as I have a tendency to shoot first and test later when I see one!!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 4, 2018)

Hey thanks gents, I forgot that I posted this until I decided earlier that I was going to pick up a pair tomorrow. 

My old pair with no soul left  doesn't sat Venom on them anywhere, but they look just like them. 

Thanks again-


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 9, 2018)

Cabelas sells a pair of all leather snake boots. I don't know how snake proof they are but are extremely comfortable. LOL, my son even though I laughed at him, wore his to school for months. Said he loved them. They look good too


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 30, 2018)

I wore a pair out (venoms) wearing them for 3 hunting seasons. They were waterproof for the first little bit and then like any other lace up boot...they started to leak. It got really old really fast having wet socks after walking in grass with dew turkey hunting. I now have the rubber snake boots by Lacrosse. They have a cordura material on the outside. Really like them.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 31, 2018)

bnew17 said:


> I wore a pair out (venoms) wearing them for 3 hunting seasons. They were waterproof for the first little bit and then like any other lace up boot...they started to leak. It got really old really fast having wet socks after walking in grass with dew turkey hunting. I now have the rubber snake boots by Lacrosse. They have a cordura material on the outside. Really like them.



I haven't had that happen to me as of yet and I am going on my third season with them.  Still love them too.


----------



## Tideup (Dec 17, 2018)

I bought a pair in November and they leaked the first time I wore them. The store i bought them from wouldn't replace them. they said since I had worn them it was up to lacrosse to warranty them. I called Lacrosse and they are replacing them, No questions asked!!


----------



## Tideup (Jan 17, 2019)

Tideup said:


> I bought a pair in November and they leaked the first time I wore them. The store i bought them from wouldn't replace them. they said since I had worn them it was up to lacrosse to warranty them. I called Lacrosse and they are replacing them, No questions asked!!


I got my replacement pair Saturday.


----------



## beretta (Jan 17, 2019)

Great boots, I have worn them for 4 years now and no complaints.


----------

